# What happened to The Illustrated Luthier?



## oRGasmic (Mar 1, 2011)

I've been seeing lots of pictures and reviews of this luthiers awesome work, and was hoping to have a 7 string made. Unfortunately, the website and myspace are gone and I can't seem to find any information about him anywhere. Is he still in business?


----------



## daniboy (Mar 1, 2011)

not anymore.


----------



## oRGasmic (Mar 1, 2011)

That really sucks. Any suggestions as to other luthiers I could go to?


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 1, 2011)

oRGasmic said:


> That really sucks. Any suggestions as to other luthiers I could go to?



Plenty. Grab a cup of coffee and surf around on here for a bit.


----------



## musikizlife (Mar 1, 2011)

Guitar Logistics LLC - index
This is the guy i went to for my custom, it's in it's beginning stages right now. 
Some amazing builds here, he posts alot here too.

you can check his blog for other builds too
he goes by RestorationAD on here


----------



## oRGasmic (Mar 1, 2011)

musikizlife said:


> Guitar Logistics LLC - index
> This is the guy i went to for my custom, it's in it's beginning stages right now.
> Some amazing builds here, he posts alot here too.
> 
> ...



His stuff does look impressive, I'm looking for a different body style and specific neck measurements than he has listed here. Is your custom guitar being built one of his models?


----------



## musikizlife (Mar 1, 2011)

Well he does a few different options. He offers various neck shapes, radii, etc. not sure about the different shapes, what kinda shape did you have in mind?

I'm having a pretty standard 6er being made with all my own custom options, was gunna be a 7 but my band doesn't require it right now and i didn't have the extra $, so I settled for a beautiful 6.

But he has started on an 8 prototype so within the year he should be offering those as well.


----------



## oRGasmic (Mar 1, 2011)

There are a few designs I'm thinking about. One of them is similar to the Ibanez Soundgear body. I also really like Tosin Abasi's Illustrated 8 string, which can be seen here:



What is the turn around time on your guitar supposed to be?


----------



## musikizlife (Mar 1, 2011)

I'd venture to say the soundgear body for a 7 string would be doable, but you'd have to ask him, he's really awesome to deal with, if it can't be done worst he can say is no. 

The Illustrated body would probably be a no, just because it's something totally out of the ordinary. But you never know unless you ask

Well as far as time goes, it's a little long. I got lucky and ordered mine around December, and was originally to be completed around September, but a spot opened up and now i'm in for June/July. 
This is due to the fact that it's not his main gig, which is why i feel like the quality is amazing, because he does for the love of it.


----------



## daniboy (Mar 2, 2011)

tom of oakland axe factory is pretty accessible as well. OaklandAxeFactory


----------



## cataclysm_child (Mar 2, 2011)

Good news!


----------



## oRGasmic (Mar 2, 2011)

That is awesome news! I wonder how much work he'll have waiting for him.


----------



## Wizardstyx (Mar 2, 2011)

Well I build in Richmond VA, but i see you are in Nashville. 
I know a builder by you called cyclonic guitars. He started with resto refurbs, but is building neck thrus now. 

Local can offer more involvement in the build process, if that's what you are into.


----------



## Alberto7 (Mar 2, 2011)

Aaaahhh this is awesome news! I'm guessing the man will be overloaded with orders soon after he begins haha. I hope to one day get a custom from him.


----------



## Asrial (Mar 2, 2011)

Guess we found the new blackmachine!


----------



## UnderTheSign (Mar 2, 2011)

Asrial said:


> Guess we found the new blackmachine!






Wizardstyx said:


> Well I build in Richmond VA, but i see you are in Nashville.
> I know a builder by you called cyclonic guitars. He started with resto refurbs, but is building neck thrus now.
> 
> Local can offer more involvement in the build process, if that's what you are into.


Hey Chris, nice to see you on here too. It's Bart from the Shredder.

I didn't know Jay had already started building, just seen a load of refurbs on his FaceBook. Cool.


----------



## Murdstone (Mar 2, 2011)

daniboy said:


> tom of oakland axe factory is pretty accessible as well. OaklandAxeFactory



Second. The 10 string he's making me should be done very soon now, and there are two other guys on the forums here who have one from him already. Great guy to work with and excellent quality.


----------



## drenzium (Mar 2, 2011)

I personally am in love with Daemoness Guitars, and am currently in the queue to have one built. Check out the awesome work Dylan has done for Nolly and Roo, the search function is your friend


----------



## tunelow playslow (Mar 24, 2011)

FOR ANYONE LOOKING FOR 8 STRINGS, I WOULD STAY AWAY FROM BUYING A USED ILLUSTRATED LUITHER GUITAR. IVE BEEN WORKING ON THAT CUSTOM 8 STRING THAT WAS MADE FOR TOSIN ABASI FOR LAST 6 WEEKS TO NO AVAIL, THE NECK IS JUST DONE. I THINK HE WAS STILL IN THE LEARNING STAGE OF BUILDING WHEN HE WAS BUILDING THESE GREAT "LOOKING" INSTRUMENTS, AFTER INSTALLING 2 CARBON FIBER NECK RODS THAT NECK STILL HAS ABOUT 1 HALF INCH OF RELIEF IN THE NECK. ITS UNPLAYABLE. I JUST WANTED TO PUT SOMETHING OUT THERE ABOUT THIS GUITAR THATS ALL OVER THE INTERNET AS A GREAT 8 STRING. PLEASE DO RESEARCH ABOUT ANY CUSTOM BUILDER YOU USE BEFORE YOU SPEND YOUR HARD EARNED MONEY ON A CUSTOM GUITAR.


----------



## in-pursuit (Mar 24, 2011)

tunelow playslow said:


> FOR ANYONE LOOKING FOR 8 STRINGS, I WOULD STAY AWAY FROM BUYING A USED ILLUSTRATED LUITHER GUITAR. IVE BEEN WORKING ON THAT CUSTOM 8 STRING THAT WAS MADE FOR TOSIN ABASI FOR LAST 6 WEEKS TO NO AVAIL, THE NECK IS JUST DONE. I THINK HE WAS STILL IN THE LEARNING STAGE OF BUILDING WHEN HE WAS BUILDING THESE GREAT "LOOKING" INSTRUMENTS, AFTER INSTALLING 2 CARBON FIBER NECK RODS THAT NECK STILL HAS ABOUT 1 HALF INCH OF RELIEF IN THE NECK. ITS UNPLAYABLE. I JUST WANTED TO PUT SOMETHING OUT THERE ABOUT THIS GUITAR THATS ALL OVER THE INTERNET AS A GREAT 8 STRING. PLEASE DO RESEARCH ABOUT ANY CUSTOM BUILDER YOU USE BEFORE YOU SPEND YOUR HARD EARNED MONEY ON A CUSTOM GUITAR.



i'm going to have to call bullshit on that. no pics and too much caps. bullshit.


----------



## Asrial (Mar 24, 2011)

It is that users first post, so it is definately an anonymous hardcore hater, who is envious on TIL's creations.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 24, 2011)

It's also declare bullshit because I remember asking tosin about that very guitar and he nothing but good things to say


----------



## Opion (Mar 24, 2011)

Wow, that's some great news from Jesse - will be awaiting his triumphant return to the board one of these days when he can actually manage to log in 

When I spoke to Tosin at Summer Slaughter last year we got onto the subect of his TIL - he said that fucker has the thinnest 8 string neck he'd ever played. It was at the time currently getting repaired by Jesse (fret work, setup and what not i'm assuming). He basically has been taking a lot of time off after starting a family/having kids and what not, which is totally understandable


----------



## Customisbetter (Mar 24, 2011)

cataclysm_child said:


> Good news!



This made my day. 

To the OP, here are some reputable luthiers that post here:

Strandberg Guitarworks
VIK guitars
Guitar Logistics
Oakland Axe Factory
Jaden Rose
Bernie Rico Jr
Decibel Guitars (however I don't think Darren is ready for a bunch of customs yet, but you can ask him)
Bowes Guitars

All of these guys are REALLY low volume minus Jaden and BRJ, who don't do total customs. 
Hope that helps.


----------



## OrsusMetal (Mar 24, 2011)

The guy that was typing in all caps might not be trolling. It maybe his first post, but Jesse still needs to fix my guitar. There were quite a few issues with it when I got it. I found more once he had gone out of business. He said he would be willing to fix them whenever I could ship it back to him, but he disappeared soon after. I also heard that Bulb had issues with the nut on his T.I.L..

So while the statement above might look strange to some, I can believe it. Not many people talked about their issues with Jesse's work. I know I didn't. I only told a handful of people at the time as they weren't enough to come out and bash on him. Mine particularly had some finish issues and some spots where it looked like he took shortcuts. Anyways, if Jesse comes back, I wish him the best. Hopefully he has fixed these issues in his building technique.


----------



## tunelow playslow (Mar 25, 2011)

IVE BEEN A BIG FAN OF TOSIN SINCE REFULX, IVE TALKED WITH HIM MANY TIMES, IT BUMMED ME OUT THAT THIS GUITAR WAS NOT AMAZING WHEN I GOT IT. I ONLY WANTED TO POST SO PEOPLE KNEW TO LOOK OUT FOR GUITAR AND DO RESEARCH OR ANY CUSTOM BUILD IS DONE, MEET WITH THE BUILDER AND DISCUSS WHAT CAN ACTUALLY BE DONE AND WHAT TO EXPECT WHEN THEY GET THE FINISHED PRODUCT. DONT BUY A GUITAR ON HYPE. IF ANY ONE WANTS ME TO I CAN LIST EVERY PROBLEM THIS GUITAR HAS BUT I DONT WANT TO SLANDER JESSE, ID ACTUALLY LOVE TO TALK WITH HIM SO I CAN ACTUALLY GET THIS GUITAR FIXED FOR MY CUSTOMER.
JESSE IF YOU READ THIS, PLEASE EMAIL ME @ [email protected] IM ALSO INCLUDING A SWEET PICTURE OF ME HOLDING THE GUITAR!



[/IMG]


----------



## tunelow playslow (Mar 25, 2011)

IVE BEEN A BIG FAN OF TOSIN SINCE REFULX, IVE TALKED WITH HIM MANY TIMES, IT BUMMED ME OUT THAT THIS GUITAR WAS NOT AMAZING WHEN I GOT IT. I ONLY WANTED TO POST SO PEOPLE KNEW FEED BACK ABOUT THESE GUITARS AND DO RESEARCH ON ANY CUSTOM BUILD BEFORE IT IS DONE, MEET WITH THE BUILDER AND DISCUSS WHAT CAN ACTUALLY BE DONE AND WHAT TO EXPECT WHEN THEY GET THE FINISHED PRODUCT. DONT BUY A GUITAR ON HYPE. IF ANY ONE WANTS ME TO I CAN LIST EVERY PROBLEM THIS GUITAR HAS BUT I DONT WANT TO SLANDER JESSE, ID ACTUALLY LOVE TO TALK WITH HIM SO I CAN ACTUALLY GET THIS GUITAR FIXED FOR MY CUSTOMER.
JESSE IF YOU READ THIS, PLEASE EMAIL ME @ [email protected] IM ALSO INCLUDING A SWEET PICTURE OF ME HOLDING THE GUITAR


----------



## tunelow playslow (Mar 25, 2011)

SORRY ABOUT THE DOUBLE POST. IM NEW HERE


----------



## Isan (Mar 25, 2011)

tunelow playslow said:


> SORRY ABOUT THE DOUBLE POST. IM NEW HERE



Just a heads up, but typing in caps is a big no-no...


----------



## highlordmugfug (Mar 25, 2011)

You will be taken much more seriously if you turn caps lock the fuck off.


----------



## cataclysm_child (Mar 25, 2011)

I HAVE PRETTY MUCH THE SAME NECK AND I HAVEN'T HAD ANY PROBLEMS WITH IT!  AND THAT'S THROUGH 3 ROUGH NORWEGIAN WINTERS WITH SWINGING TEMPERATURES IN MY HOME. TERRIBLE CONDITIONS FOR A GUITAR TO BE HONEST. BUT I HAVE TO AGREE WITH THIS GUY. DO YOUR RESEARCH ABOUT THE LUTHIER. I DID MINE WITH JESSE, BEST I COULD AT LEAST CONSIDERING I'M LIVING ON THE OTHER SIDE OF THE PLANET. AND I'M VERY GLAD I DECIDED TO GO FOR TIL!

Anyway. If the neck of that guitar is so fucked up. I guess that makes Tosin's performances even more amazing! FML!


----------



## highlordmugfug (Mar 25, 2011)

^


----------



## noizfx (Mar 26, 2011)

Customisbetter said:


> This made my day.
> 
> To the OP, here are some reputable luthiers that post here:
> 
> ...



Don't forget about Dan from Oni Guitars!


----------



## ayambakar (Jun 26, 2011)

tunelow playslow said:


> SORRY ABOUT THE DOUBLE POST. IM NEW HERE



holy shit dude. YOU are the guy at Guitar Center Santa Monica that I met!  I'm the kid that tried an RG2228 and took a picture with that unrepaired guitar. 

Small world indeed! 

and chill with the capslock bro. hehe


----------



## Explorer (Jun 26, 2011)

Pics, so I guess it happened! *laugh*

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Caleb576 (Nov 8, 2011)

cataclysm_child said:


> I HAVE PRETTY MUCH THE SAME NECK AND I HAVEN'T HAD ANY PROBLEMS WITH IT!  AND THAT'S THROUGH 3 ROUGH NORWEGIAN WINTERS WITH SWINGING TEMPERATURES IN MY HOME. TERRIBLE CONDITIONS FOR A GUITAR TO BE HONEST. BUT I HAVE TO AGREE WITH THIS GUY. DO YOUR RESEARCH ABOUT THE LUTHIER. I DID MINE WITH JESSE, BEST I COULD AT LEAST CONSIDERING I'M LIVING ON THE OTHER SIDE OF THE PLANET. AND I'M VERY GLAD I DECIDED TO GO FOR TIL!
> 
> Anyway. If the neck of that guitar is so fucked up. I guess that makes Tosin's performances even more amazing! FML!



What kind of woods are those that you've selected?


----------



## Explorer (Nov 8, 2011)

Welcome aboard, Caleb!

You might not have noticed, but you've bumped (brought back to the current list) a thread which has been inactive for 6 months. Since it's bringing a thread back from the dead, it's often referred to as a necrobump.

Be sure to look how long something has been dormant. Unless you're adding new information, it's generally frowned upon to bring something back from the dead for little reason. 

And, just so you can read about that amazing guitar you asked about, here's a link to the NGD (New Guitar Day) picstory thread, a tradition around here when someone picks up gear they want to shout about. 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/56158-erg-picstory-slash-show-off.html

Again, welcome!


----------



## MetalMike04 (Nov 8, 2011)

WHATS WITH EVERYONE WRITING IM ALL CAPS NOW??????

IS IT THE NEW DJENT???


----------

